# need info



## luuluu5273 (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


----------



## luuluu5273 (Mar 13, 2016)

luuluu5273 said:


> Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


little rock  ark. 922 on heel root on base need help dating or value

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 15, 2016)

lulu

Welcome to the Forum!

The amber straight-sided Coca Cola bottles were generally made between circa 1903 and circa 1915. Because your particular bottle has ROOT in capital letters, it should date between about 1906 and 1909. Between about 1901 and 1906 they marked their bottles with either RGCo or RGCO. In 1909 the Root Glass Company in Terre Haute, Indiana started dating their bottles, such as ROOT 12 for 1912. According to Bill Porter's book, amber Little Rock, Arkansas Coca Cola bottles are considered somewhat common. According to Cecil Munsey, the Little Rock Coca Cola Bottling Company was established in 1903. As for value, in excellent near mint condition my *guess* would be about $100-$125


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 15, 2016)

In other words ...

*Date Range* = Circa 1906 to circa 1909 (Unless it has a date code on it)

*Appx. Value* = Circa $100 to $125 (Excellent Condition)


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 15, 2016)

Good work Bob


----------



## luuluu5273 (Mar 16, 2016)

yes bob it does have a  dade code 922

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


----------



## luuluu5273 (Mar 16, 2016)

thank you

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 16, 2016)

lulu

The 922 is not a date code but is a "model" or "style" code. Date codes were two-digit numbers such as ROOT 17, ROOT 22, and so on that were first used in 1909. Check out the information on this link on how to date early Coca Cola bottles ... 

http://www.fohbc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/DatingEarlyCocaColaBottles.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 16, 2016)

Amber Coca Cola Bottle - Little Rock, Arkansas - ROOT Model/Style Code *922*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 16, 2016)

lulu

I thought you might like this additional information and hope you find it helpful ...

(I'm not sure if this was their original location that was started in 1903, but it might be)


Coca Cola Bottling ~ Little Rock, Arkansas ~ Dated *April 29, 1911*



Little Rock, Arkansas Directory ~ *1911*

(1206 Main Street)






Google Earth ~ 1206 Main Street ~ Little Rock, Arkansas ~ 2016


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 16, 2016)

And here's both images together for back-and-forth-clicking comparison ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 16, 2016)

I just found this and because of it I'm assuming that 1206 Main Street was indeed their original location ...

From ...

The Daily Arkansas Gazette ~ Little Rock, Arkansas ~ October 21, *1906*


----------



## luuluu5273 (Mar 16, 2016)

thank you sir been very helpful

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


----------



## luuluu5273 (Mar 20, 2016)

luuluu5273 said:


> thank you sir been very helpful
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk














[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/IMG]


----------

